
China’s middle-class growing increasingly anxious as prices rise and yuan drops - joshuafkon
https://www.scmp.com/economy/china-economy/article/3026404/chinas-affluent-middle-class-growing-increasingly-anxious
======
Ambele
That article was taking over 15 seconds to load and made the fan on my
computer sound like an airplane taking off. Hard pass.

